# best machine for steaming milk



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi sorry I am sure its been discussed before but I didn't hit anything on a quick search.

I have a gaggia dose which is broken atm. anyway I am wondering if there are better home machines for steaming milk. I was not particularly impressed this this machine I was never able to get a micro foam with it and I believe (with my machine) it was not possible. I had taken off the frother attachment and gone through the process as shown online without ever making micro foam.

So can anyone recommend a better machine that is possible for micro foam.

1 problem I did have the the gaggia baby dose was the wand was so small without the attachment you couldn't get a good size frothing pitcher under it if especially when dipping tip lower down,

as well as that there is very little space you could only get a small pitcher in there and then your milk goes all over the show, just not good really. Anyone know if these issues are there in the baby class?

thanks dave


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

A popular Gaggia tweak is to replace the steam wand with the one for the Rancilio Silvia, this can be done with the Gaggia Classic, generally rec koned to be the pick of the Gaggia range. This will allow you to learn how to get microfoam with a "proper" steam wand. I do not know which other Gaggia machines this fits to other than it does not fit the Baby Dose model which was my previous espresso machine.

There are many machines out there to choose from though, it really depends on your budget, machine size considerations and aesthetics. Give us some ideas on these and I am sure the forum can come up with some suggestions.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I, too, have a Rancilio and the steam arm is very good. I get great micro foam to make flat whites every morning. Upgrading your steam arm could well be the solution you're after.


----------



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for your responces,

I am thinking about a second hand gaggia classic as it takes the rancilio silvia steam wand + it can be picked up cheaply second hand. The rancilio silvia is a bit out of my budget its 400 new and I cant find 1 second hand.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm no expert but since putting a Silvia wand on my Classic I'm now making good progress and refining my steaming rather than blowing bubbles with the original.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

The Rancilio Silvia will give better steam than any gaggia of Classic size, but then they cost a lot more especially if you go the ebay route. The Silvia wand is available here http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html and it does make a big difference. It doesn't make more steam, but does make it easier to make micro foam with practice.

Here is a link with more info http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1766-Rancillio-steam-Gaggia-classic-wand-problem.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Try Cravendale milk as well.


----------

